# 2 sided PLL Recognition. A Play-tool



## rishidoshi (Sep 3, 2012)

*2 sided PLL Recognition. A Play-tool (Excel)*

Hello,
First of all the original work belongs to JL58
I found that his work, although spectacular, lacks a bit of "user-friendliness". So I've added a graphical cube onto which the PLL Colors are mapped. 
Hit the Random Drill button and guess the PLL. 
*Caution:* Different versions for MS office Excel 2003 and Office 2007/2010. (Please Enable macros)
Please play around and let me know what you think.
(The preamble, usefulness etc is already covered by JL58 in his post so I'm not gonna repeat that)

Download link - For MS office 2003 
Download link - For MS office 2007/10
Download link - For Mac '11  and possibly all non-Microsoft Office. Please use the Blue buttons for AUF.

Screenshot:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2012)

Very neat!
Not sure how much use it is, and I certainly would have rather had it /not/ in a spreadsheet, but good job.

One problem - LibreOffice does not like your macros  But I understand if you're appealing to people with Microsoft Office a lot more.

Well done,
Stachu


----------



## stoic (Sep 3, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> One problem - LibreOffice does not like your macros  But I understand if you're appealing to people with Microsoft Office a lot more.



Yes I use OpenOffice and I'm struggling too


----------



## Godmil (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got Excel 2007 and it's not liking this


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 4, 2012)

yea.. sad that it works only on MS office 2003. I can make a VB program... but i don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 4, 2012)

Shame, I'd love to use something like this.


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 6, 2012)

Yippie! After much effort I made a version for Office 2007/10. I hope it works (fingers crossed). Please report back if it works in non-MS office too.
Download here. (Also added in main post)


----------



## Godmil (Sep 6, 2012)

Excellent, thanks rishidoshi, works beautifully


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 8, 2012)

New version made...
- AUF Capability
- User selected PLL can be displayed.
- Colors are now consistent. 
(Download link in Main post-2007/10 only)


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, this is very nice.


----------



## advincubing (Sep 8, 2012)

rishidoshi said:


> New version made...
> - AUF Capability
> - User selected PLL can be displayed.
> - Colors are now consistent.
> (Download link in Main post-2007/10 only)



I'm using this on Excel 2011 for Mac. It loads fine and the Random Drill button works. But Ctrl-Q (or Open-Apple-Q) don't. And I can't figure out how to AUF. I assume these issues are because I'm on a Mac and using a newer version of Excel. But just wanted to flag it.


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 10, 2012)

advincubing said:


> I'm using this on Excel 2011 for Mac. It loads fine and the Random Drill button works. But Ctrl-Q (or Open-Apple-Q) don't. And I can't figure out how to AUF. I assume these issues are because I'm on a Mac and using a newer version of Excel. But just wanted to flag it.



You can assign any shortcut key that you want. Jst go to Tools>Macro>Macros, Select "DRILL" and Options. (In Windows atleast)
For AUF, do you see 2 arrow buttons below the 'Previous' button? They are U and U'.


----------



## advincubing (Sep 11, 2012)

rishidoshi said:


> You can assign any shortcut key that you want. Jst go to Tools>Macro>Macros, Select "DRILL" and Options. (In Windows atleast)



Yep -- that worked. Thanks.



rishidoshi said:


> For AUF, do you see 2 arrow buttons below the 'Previous' button? They are U and U'.



The arrows are there, yes. But clicking on them doesn't perform any function. Excel treats them like a graphic that can moved or edited....


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 11, 2012)

> The arrows are there, yes. But clicking on them doesn't perform any function. Excel treats them like a graphic that can moved or edited....


ok, within "sheet1" there are 2 macros. (May not be visible in the tools>macro list). There will be "SpinButton1_SpinDown" - For U and "SpinButton1_SpinUp" for U'. 
Run them somehow and it will work. (I think you don't have the 'Control Toolbox' in your excel. Else the buttons would work.)


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 17, 2012)

rishidoshi said:


> advincubing said:
> 
> 
> > rishidoshi said:
> ...




Thanks avidcubing for the feedback in the PM. I've now added the Mac'11 (and possibly all non-MS) version link in the main post.


----------



## Egide (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys, l just shared a deck in Anki that has all PLL (88 cases) in a way that you can see 2 sides and be able to train recognition, so if you're interested here's the link to the download: https://ankiweb.net/shared/info/3882311803


----------



## bananaoftheworld (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi ! Sorry for Re-Up this post, but i would like try this excel macro but when i launch DRILL the line *Test = Evaluate(.Formula1)* return error 13

I think the .Formula1 return other value than boolean (Test variable is boolean)


----------

